# Sitting on/Leaning/Pushing Boom - IOD Race



## thisiswater (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi everyone! I had the pleasure of crewing on an IOD yesterday. I'm a newbie so be patient with me. When downwind, the skipper had me "sit" on the boom, putting all my weight into it. Is this a common practice? What does it do? I saw others in the same class, some had crew doing this, others not. More to say about these boats in other posts!


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

It holds the boom in place esp in light wind.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

and also keeps the mainsheet from dragging in the water, which is slow and involuntarily 'trims' the main when you don't want it.

If it's heavy air and he wants you to 'sit' on the boom, then you're a "human boom vang assist". In light air you should be pushing just out, not down, since the latter can affect sail shape.

Maybe they just like your looks up there? ;-)


----------



## thisiswater (Jun 13, 2010)

haha re: like your looks ... sounds like the sailing anarchy board!  

I've figured this all out, I think. It wasn't the greatest sail on reflection - skipper was a screamer. I'm happy to learn and follow directions and become loyal crew, but not in exchange for yelling ... oh, well, thank goodness I live among a LOT of shorthanded boat owners. Thanks everyone!


----------

